# Mid range wax.



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a mid ranged price wax with good beading and durability I have thought about rg55 and supernatural can anybody give me thoughts on these two also recommend me any other wax limit of £70 (not interested in colli ) 
Thanks


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

CG 50/50
AG HD wax
Vics Concours


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Cg5050, rboe


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Raceglaze 55 is excellent - awesome finish, great water beading. 

We have Swissvax Onyx on special offer just now - the beading it offers is tremendous. It's down to just £51.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Why is it on detailing world there are about 3626234634634 threads about 'mid range waxes' that get left open, but if someone starts a second thread on Amy Winehouse's death, it gets locked?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

RG-55 is a great wax,i love it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah definitely RG55. Large pot, feels special, excellent durability, spreads like butter and looks fantastic imo due to the oils in the wax.

I'd struggle to buy anthing over that in that range with the likes of Zymol Carbon, Onyx ect..


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> Why is it on detailing world there are about 3626234634634 threads about 'mid range waxes' that get left open, but if someone starts a second thread on Amy Winehouse's death, it gets locked?


Could be that people are more interested in wax on a car detailing website.

If people want to pour their hearts out about another popstar who ruined their life through drink and drugs, perhaps they should start a facebook page or something.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Best Mid range wax imho 
Victoria Concours 
Dodo Juice SN 
Zymol Glasur 
RaceGlaze 55


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

So its really a good use of bandwidth with literally thousands of threads which come to the conclusion of the same 3 or 4 waxes each time than discussing someones life , as if you haven't realised there are various threads on this website discussing things other than detailing.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> So its really a good use of bandwidth with literally thousands of threads which come to the conclusion of the same 3 or 4 waxes each time than discussing someones life , as if you haven't realised there are various threads on this website discussing things other than detailing.


I know what I am more interested in.

When it comes to what is more important, well that depends on your outlook.

From my point of view it is hard to weep for those who had so much and wasted it. My sympathy and support will go to those unfortunates who through no fault of their own are disadvantaged.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

It was an example, i'm not talking specifics, there are numerous threads that get locked and it seems a bit harsh considering there are thousands of threads covering mid-range waxes.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Cg 5050


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

CG 5050 is a great all rounder but RG55 feels that bit more 'special' to work with and has the edge in looks and beading/sheeting, CG 5050 is better on durability though


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I like Swissvax Onyx but haven't tried many of the others mentioned, wouldn't mind trying the CG 5050 which seems to get great reviews and I believe did well in a multi-wax test some guys here performed.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's simply the tin that means it falls down slightly with the likes of Carbon, onyx, RG55 packaging.

Can a mid range wax come in a tin? No offence to the wax itself even I want it but for that special feel even the vics pot is nicer.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

gally said:


> It's simply the tin that means it falls down slightly with the likes of Carbon, onyx, RG55 packaging.
> 
> Can a mid range wax come in a tin? No offence to the wax itself even I want it but for that special feel even the vics pot is nicer.


If people judge the quality of the wax by the quality of the container it comes in then I think I will enter the wax making business. 

A few lead crystal jars, refilled with some turtlewax (must remember to add some strawberry essence - it has to smell nice to "catch the punters"), call it something like "Super High Extra Fine Quality Hand Made Designer Wax". To you my boy? - £499.98.

Also available limited edition (don't need to say limited to how many!) orange scented version with certificate of authenticity. £798.98


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

I think CG did exactly that with that KORE/CORE wax? haven't heard about it for quite a while :lol:



fatdazza said:


> If people judge the quality of the wax by the quality of the container it comes in then I think I will enter the wax making business.
> 
> A few lead crystal jars, refilled with some turtlewax (must remember to add some strawberry essence - it has to smell nice to "catch the punters"), call it something like "Super High Extra Fine Quality Hand Made Designer Wax". To you my boy? - £499.98.
> 
> Also available limited edition (don't need to say limited to how many!) orange scented version with certificate of authenticity. £798.98


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I have Onyx the beading is very good but durability on it lacks, Thats why i was looking more at RG55 maybe even 50/50 and vics concours


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

gally said:


> It's simply the tin that means it falls down slightly with the likes of Carbon, onyx, RG55 packaging.
> 
> Can a mid range wax come in a tin? No offence to the wax itself even I want it but for that special feel even the vics pot is nicer.


disappointed in you gally :lol:

yeh it's all well and good having a nice pot (Zymol and SV may look nice but their a pain !!) but your the only one that sees the packaging and thats for what, maybe half an hour and a glimse now and again on the shelf !

packaging doesn't bother me as much, it's whats inside that matters  plus 5050 is a low/mid range wax (price wise) but punches well above it's weight imo

EDIT: just realised how that last paragraph sounds reading it back, please note this only applies to wax and definitely not women


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> Can a mid range wax come in a tin? No offence to the wax itself even I want it but for that special feel even the vics pot is nicer.


Victoria Concours you must try it :thumb: by price you can put Victoria Concours in mid range wax but by performance Victoria Concours in the pole position and better than some high-end boutique waxes .


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> If people judge the quality of the wax by the quality of the container it comes in then I think I will enter the wax making business.
> 
> A few lead crystal jars, refilled with some turtlewax (must remember to add some strawberry essence - it has to smell nice to "catch the punters"), call it something like "Super High Extra Fine Quality Hand Made Designer Wax". To you my boy? - £499.98.
> 
> Also available limited edition (don't need to say limited to how many!) orange scented version with certificate of authenticity. £798.98


Wooohaaa there horsey, being facetious doesn't make you funny.

I never mentioned anything about the container dictating the performance. I'll probably still own a pot of 50/50 at some point. I don't see anything wrong with liking a decent pot for the wax to be in.

There's nothing wrong with a tin per se, it just takes me back to my 476 days. Especially for a limited edition (lols) it would have been nicer to see it in a pot like pete's 53 even.



calum001 said:


> disappointed in you gally :lol:
> 
> yeh it's all well and good having a nice pot (Zymol and SV may look nice but their a pain !!) but your the only one that sees the packaging and thats for what, maybe half an hour and a glimse now and again on the shelf !
> 
> ...


It's not always about performance and durability, sometimes it has to feel special like Glasur. If that came in a tin pot it would feel just like 50/50 without the immense sheeting of course.

The whole silk bag, nice pot and stuff is fine. £100 I don't begrude as it has the performance to back up the price.



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Victoria Concours you must try it :thumb: by price you can put Victoria Concours in mid range wax but by performance Victoria Concours in the pole position and better than some high-end boutique waxes .


I have vics Maxi, it looks immense and it's beautiful to use but the beading and sheeting is short of say RG55 and well short of Glasur but that's fine for the price I still love vics.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Aplogies if I upset you - did not intend to.

I was just trying to illustrate my belief that some manufacturers are very adept at "marketing" their products and often achieve "cult" status as a result, even though the actual product is mediocre. 

My father was a keen angler and he often told me that there were more things in tackle shops designed to catch anglers than fish. I guess this applies to most pasttimes.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

None more prevelant than detailing! Marketing persons dream to be fair.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Glasur if you could by directly from the USA, because it is $101 there.


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Vics Concours for me, and more recently HD (thanks Julian)


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

What about my favourite of the moment Migliore Frutta for about £20 :argie: great beading, lovely wet-look, amazing smell, good durability, plus you come in well under budget and you can get even more stuff for your money. Kerching


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> Glasur if you could by directly from the USA, because it is $101 there.


with 25% discount today .


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Think I'm going to order CG 5050, going to use CG ez glaze layer of jetseal then 2 coats of 5050, how many months durability should I be looking to get from that?
Cheers


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Glasur is a lovely wax for up to £100, I have just got rid of mine for BOS, which was probably a mistake, but I think I need (want:lol a BOS fix:lol:

Beading/sheeting of AF Spirit is rather impressive sub £100 to......


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

you've clearly got too much money then Gally  

i get what your saying as we all like nice things but for the time your actually seeing/using the tin/pot then it doesn't bother me as much and it is about the performance of the product

it's not like say designer clothes that look similar to 'non-brands' as you see that all the time

thats the beauty of it all though, personal preference :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good point. I'll see if Craig will stick a layer on my car in the next few months. We'll see how the shield/Glasur holds up.

Seriously I came out to the car this morning and was taken aback at how tall the beading was from the glasur. My roof can make beading look quite flat sometimes but Glasur is epic. Car was dry by the time I got to work.

I had forgotten really why I had bought Glasur the last time but thinking back I should have used it more instead of leaving it in the cupboard and then selling it because I didn't use it! Fool! :lol:

Too much money? Really Evo boy!


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

a layer of CG 5050 ? i've got it aswell so give me a shout if you to borrow it

yeh i'm looking forward to trying it, really need to get my finger out as i've had it for about a month and it's just sat there !! will get those pics of your motor from sunday and my pals red A3 wearing RG55 sorted/uploaded tonight just to mess with your head even more haha

ok you 'may' have a small point there....................:lol: i keep trying to tell people it's a sensible car (5 seats, 4 doors and a decent sized boot) but nobody seems to share my way of thinking !


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols, proper family wagon you've got there... :lol:

Yeah i'm definitely in the market anyway. If RG55 can give me some decent sheeting and beading then i'm sold as I always thought with the oils it can look superb.

The 2 sample pots I had never really got tested as the weather was pretty good tbf. After seeing Glasur again I realise why I bought it in the first place!

I'm leaving for the weekend tomorrow so probably won't see the pics until I get back on Sunday, my phone won't show them up that well. 

Is there anyway of sending me your file of them before they go up on Flickr? Like a zip file of somekind? Straight from the SD card even?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> with 25% discount today .


25% ??
,where did you find it maxi?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> with 25% discount today .


where is that discount Nasser?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

chasing for the discount, aren't we ?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Rubbishboys original is a sweet wax for beading along with the original Dodo Juice rainforest rub ( glass jar ) both need layering over a short period of weeks but both are excellent. Migliore original blend bar it felt quite fussy on removal, water behaviour was outstanding imo. Zymol carbon is still a corker along with Swissvax onynx for sheeting and beads and all less than £60 so plenty of change for a mars bar and can of the fizzy stuff :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> where is that discount Nasser?





ronwash said:


> 25% ??
> ,where did you find it maxi?


I received email from Zymol , you can use this code : Concours
maybe will expire today .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

After discount Glasur $75.75


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Coupon is valid but they give a $124 shipping  Found another pot from a friend, for $100 inc. shipping. But it isn't that good a deal for me to get a second untouched pot.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> After discount Glasur $75.75


Maxi,thank you very much,shipping rate is very high here too.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

There are resellers with better shipping too. I found one with $25 shipping to Turkey. No discounts, or haven't found one yet but it's the one I got my pot from.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Why is it on detailing world there are about 3626234634634 threads about 'mid range waxes' that get left open, but if someone starts a second thread on Amy Winehouse's death, it gets locked?


LOL:lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> There are resellers with better shipping too. I found one with $25 shipping to Turkey. No discounts, or haven't found one yet but it's the one I got my pot from.


Check Tcs they use USPS https://www.tcsgarage.com/istar.asp?a=3&dept=CLEAN&sortby=&numperpage=20&pos=100

Looks very good store as type[r] told me :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Check Tcs they use USPS https://www.tcsgarage.com/istar.asp?a=3&dept=CLEAN&sortby=&numperpage=20&pos=100
> 
> Looks very good store as type[r] told me :thumb:


I orded from him my carbon,field glaze and some more stuff,he is ok,delivery rate is 26$ for a 8oz pot to countries outside the us.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

ronwash said:


> I orded from him my carbon,field glaze and some more stuff,he is ok,delivery rate is 26$ for a 8oz pot to countries outside the us.


You need to remember Customs will be looking for a few £'s as well!


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

Pete's 53 good mate think a will give 50/50 a bash next:thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

gally said:


> Lols, proper family wagon you've got there... :lol:
> 
> Yeah i'm definitely in the market anyway. If RG55 can give me some decent sheeting and beading then i'm sold as I always thought with the oils it can look superb.
> 
> ...


haha exactly :lol:

well i found RG to give great beading and sheeting was up there aswell, not quite as good as say shield but on par with anything else i've tried

i've just downloaded the pics onto my laptop and theres over 600mb of them mate :lol: don't think a zip file will quite do it lol, will sort something out and maybe get them on a disc and post it out mate, pm me your address, will save me uploading them aswell


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

get them on a disc for me aswell calum 

ill probably see you next week, and grab it off you


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> get them on a disc for me aswell calum
> 
> ill probably see you next week, and grab it off you


FFS


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol you owe me


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Any replys to my question???


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

about 50... just need to read them


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> about 50... just need to read them


No replies to my last question, have a read back you will see


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> No replies to my last question, have a read back you will see


sorry, just found it..

im told it should see 4-6 months with jet seal and 2 coats of 5050.

but realistically i'd expect 3-4months.

4-6 would be in the perfect conditions(when do we get that in the UK!!)


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Seems good enough for me just been reading some old threads on this was and seen some beading pics of 5050 3months on and it was fantastic, really sold it for me tbh.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive downsized my wax collection a lot..
selling my onyx and best of show.
shield is nearly done... not sure if i'll replace it.
supernatural is sold.
got left. 
bilt hamber autobalm(re bought this recently as i like the finish and it helps fill a little bit for those deeper marks polishing wont remove on other cars i do) 
and 5050 my only natural wax left.
shield has ptfe and autobalm is synthetic.

to be honest on a well prepped finish i wouldn't go past 5050


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Just ordered from chemical guys now do you know if the wax comes with any app pads? I'll have to keep a look out for the onyx and bos when you sell them.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:wall: thats meant to read "sold my onyx and best of show" :lol:

sorry they are gone..

no it wont come with any applicators mate.

if you do need one though.. get one of the CG website and use DW2 discount code for free shipping and dave will put the two orders together(normally does for me)

i quite like the red applicators from CG but they aint cheap.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll pop down to exotic detail on the weekend and get some on the cg apps


----------

